# Media Centre Setups



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I get the odd email/pm about the setup I posted up on here so I thought I'd post it up again with more up-to-date info.

Basically I was sick of getting disk after disk out to watch a film/tv episode as well as them getting scratched etc. I also realised how many films I'd lent out and not got back (bet you have if you think)!

As I work in IT and have to have all the latest geek it stuff in house I set out to create my own Home Server Setup.

First thing to do was to get a server sorted for storing all the stuff on. I decided on the HP - ML110 G5 Small Server with Windows Home Server installed.










Inside are now 2 x 400GB Hard Drives (mirrored) that has the OS on it and 2 additional 1.5TB Drives.

Total Storage = 3,100GB










Now was the incredibly arduos and boring task of transferring all my Films & TV Eps onto the Server! Over 300 DVD's and BLU-RAY films up to now and around 900 TV Episodes.










Cue several weeks and a proper hammering of my DVD/BD Drive!

I also put all Software, Pictures and Music (around 2000+ songs) onto it.

The front room is where I put the Media Centre, I wanted it out of the way and out of sight but also accessible. Not finding any nice MC Case I decided to do this:



















Before anyone asks, there is no issue with heat as I installed an extracting fan in the cabinet. Dust is also not a problem (so far it's being running 16 months).

The Microsoft Remote (which I'd say is the best MC remote) which I use.










The server used to be in the office but as there's a little one on the way and it's now a Nursery I had to rethink! I couldn't use a bedroom as noise would be an issue so I came up with this solution. Wiring it all in was fun I can tell you!




























Here's the hub of it all!

Given the filesizes of Full HD films (circa 15GB-20GB) I decided to go down the Gigabit/Wireless N route between the Media Centre, Home Server, Office PC and Laptop.










For some TV/Film watching whilst I work my Upstairs/Work PC has a Dual Monitor setup.










I also got fed up with getting bored whilst relaxing in the bath!










A few more details regarding the setup followed by this YouTube Video:

MediaBrowser Installed on Media Centre
Shark 007 x64 Codec Pack Used (Everything Plays)
Netgear WNDR3700 Router Used
MC Resolution at 1920 x 1080
DVD Shrink used to rip DVD's

Ask for anymore as I can't think of them!


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, I've got a WHS so now just need to build a HTPC. Thinking of using an Acer revo.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

The intel Atom processor in the Revo's barely copes with full HD video files. Personally I wouldn't.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Darren said:


> Thanks for posting this, I've got a WHS so now just need to build a HTPC. Thinking of using an Acer revo.


Well I've just sold both my media centres. This is one of the best case's on the market (if you need it on show !)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260644693447&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT
Just sold this aswell which was in my media room (now a childrens room)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260645127105&ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I ask where you got your cabinet's that your TV sits on? Looking for one and that fits my bill nicely!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

+ 1 for the cabinet.

Looks like it will match my Eltax speakers


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Besta Jagra from Ikea.

Got them both for £70 off eBay.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?query=Besta+jagra


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice setup there, I just need somewhere to put a server out of the way and I'd like to do the same..... Does it stream steadily over the wireless?

This might interest you... Home Cinema Build , It was on AV-Forums, but now has its own site. an interesting read


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Wireless should be fine given a strong signal and even with HD films, certainly with wireless 'n'.

Servers can be headless so even smaller areas (like my pantry) can be used.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Just now I am ripping dvd's to the pc mostly without problems using dvd decrypter did you use anything else for this job?

How did you get all your dvd's to show with images and information? Was it all done with media browser and windows media center?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I use metabrowser or media centre master for the images and metadata. Mediabrowser then reads all that. 

I used DVD shrink for the DVD ripping.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

rr dave said:


> Just now I am ripping dvd's to the pc mostly without problems using dvd decrypter did you use anything else for this job?
> 
> How did you get all your dvd's to show with images and information? Was it all done with media browser and windows media center?


DVD Shrink will allow you to keep all features/subs/languages or remove them as necessary. You can also "shrink" the file size down to something more manageable, but I wouldn't go too small as you'll lose quality. :thumb:

Great setup btw Andy. :wave:

Alex


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome setup :thumb:

Ive just bought an AV Receiver and style speakers so will be looking at building a HTPC later on to keep everything on - luckily i wont need to network it as i can see me struggling with that


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice setup mate, couple of questions...how did you connect it to the TV, using HDMI and what would it be like connecting to a CRT TV quality wise? Can you stream to the TV over wireless?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

CRT tellys are quite a pain to work with hooking up to a computer TBH. Getting them to run a resolution and fill the screen was one of the reasons I gave up on HTPC before I got a Plasma. 
You can sometimes tweak the settings in the graphics card driver options to get it to display a decent picture, but may need third part bit of software to get it really looking its best - something like Powerstrip may be required to set up a custom resolution/overscan options etc.
Picture is not always great either as just about all graphics cards you are going to be limited to S-Video (round multipinned mini plug or DIN) or Composite (yellow plug connector) on a CRT set.
If your TV has component inputs (you will see three phono plugs if this is the case - blue, red and green. This is available on a few higher end CRT sets from Panasonic and Toshiba for certain as I had one) you may be able to get a very decent picture.

If you want to run via SCART then sometimes the best option is to invest in a dedicated device to play back from a computer on your network. I think I only found one video card from Matrix which had the option of a SCART output, and it wasn't cheap either - something like a hacked Xbox 1 with XBMC does much of the above, over a SCART connection (or component with add-on leads), but in lower resolution. There would be no issues with connectivity that being the case and they are cheap enough to buy second hand, will play video over a network connection from another source - so you can share video out over your network from the main PC and this would pick it up. You can even run old SNES/Megadrive etc games from them


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Pezza4u said:


> Nice setup mate, couple of questions...how did you connect it to the TV, using HDMI and what would it be like connecting to a CRT TV quality wise? Can you stream to the TV over wireless?


I wouldn't even bother trying with a CRT to be honest.

I use HDMI to connect to my telly and the audio to my amp. Wireless is for networks etc, not video signals. You will need a lead going to a LCD/Plasma TV.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had the same setup from when ardandy first posted it and it works great.

Some great work has gone on from MediaBrowser with new themes and TheMetaBrowser update, although it has it's flaws, will become better than the previous version.

There isn't going to be an upgrade path for the new Windows Home Server either. So if you are planning on doing this in the future, you may want to wait until the new version is out.


----------

